# Hi, I'm new



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I've been lurking around the forums for awhile but since I'm going to be bringing home our new Hav puppy in a couple of weeks I thought that I'd introduce myself and hopefully get some "new puppy" tips before he comes home.
We have a 7 year old chocolate Lab also and so its been awhile since I've had puppy experience. 
Our new boy is a white/sable parti short coat guy. He's adorable and I'm going to the breeders to meet him next week. :whoo:
Here's a picture of our little guy, 
I'll take more when I go for a visit...enjoy! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh his colors are so nice. He has that caramel color to him. Someone else here has a short coat too so I'm sure they'll be excited to share. Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks,
I think that he's absolutely adorable! 
We've been on a waiting list for a short coat pup for awhile and when the breeder e-mailed me that she thought that she had a pup I was really excited. 
No name yet...I seem to be drawing a blank on boy names at the moment..lol 
I'm sure that something will come to me...maybe after I spend a little time with him?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie!!!! I love his markings.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my!!! That is one sweet face and such wonderful markings.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie! I can't wait to hear more about him. Beautiful coloring.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome Eva! That little guy sure is a cutie!... and he has such pretty coloring.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome 
Our little one is coming home on the 17th...which just so happens to be my birthday! Pretty cool huh?!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome:Eva! Can't beat that for a birthday present. What a cute little face!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great birthday present! I just cant get over how short hairs look so different! I bet you will be getting asked a hava what quite often


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Eva! You will enjoy your cute new pup so much!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I already get the "Hava-what" question every time I tell anyone about our puppy...lol...Hav's are so cute and sweet you'd think that more people would know about them...
Short coats are really different looking aren't they. 
When I first started researching the breed I didn't know that they even existed. 
When I found a breeder she mentioned that she occasionally gets a short hair pup and so I looked them up and fell in love. 
The only fault the I had found with the breed was all of the maintance that a long coat needed.
We live on acerage in the country and so I was worried about having to pick stuff out of the pups coat all of the time. 
Having a short coat, for me, is a real plus. I also have three kids and two longhair cats and so minimal grooming seemed like the best bet for us. 
I'm off on a camping trip for the weekend but I'll check the forum when i get back Sunday... I'd be grateful for any puppy advice anyone may have for me. 
Thanks and talk to you Sunday!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Eva. Your new pup is so cute. I can't wait to see all his pics.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome Eva! He's just precious! I wish I could remember who else has a short-hair here, but I'm sure someone will!
I too love his colorings and can't wait to see more pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a cutie! I didn't know there were "short haired" havs. Learn something new every day I guess! 
Eva-you'll get tons of great advice here, we sure did and we had no idea what we were doing! I think this forum has saved many calls to the vet.
:welcome:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome Eva! I have a chocolate Lab also. He is my Havanese herder. Anytime they ignore me when I call, Bo runs out and chases them to the back door. He gets along with them very well even as they jump up at his face to say Hi.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, he is a cute little thing. I know you will like this forum and I will be looking for more pictures.  Advice -- if you listen to him I think he will have you trained in about a week. ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Eva! That's the cutest little face on your little boy...and that cute pink tummy too!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Eva! Your puppy sure is cute!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!! He sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome Eva - I just love that you thought about what kind of a lifestyle you live and were able to find a short hair to fit your family. He's just adorable. Haven't I heard that the short haired Havs were referred to as "Shavanese" or something similar?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, yup, they're called Shavanese. I could never get one as they are not non-shedding and so produce dander. Spencer is deathly allergic. I do think it would be great not to have to worry about brushing though!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Eva,
I'm new too, just brought my girl home last Thursday . What a great birthday present your little guy will be. He's adorable!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Eva. Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm back from the beach.
It started raining early this morning and the kids were starting to get crazy after being trapped inside the trainler and so we decided to come home a little early. 
Thanks for the warm welcome! I can't wait for the 17th to come so that i can have my little guy home. 
I'm actually looking forward to sleepless nights up with the puppy...lol 
I still don't have any name ideas for my little one...I'm open to suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a cutie!*

Please promise to update us with photos as he grows. Most of us didn't get to see our dogs grow up with all that coat. I really think your dog is absolutely adorable. You will love him...and you will never be alone!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll definately post lots of photos as he grows up. 
I'm a little camera happy anyway...this just gives me an excuse to take even more pictures 
I'm a stay at home mom .. my kids are all in school now and so I love the idea of having a little "shadow" to keep me company during the day. 
I'm planning on including him in everything that I do...he's gonna be spoiled.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME EVA AND YOUR NEW BABY BOY! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME PICS AND HEAR HIS NAME!


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Eva,

Where in Washington are you located? I live in Yakima but visit the Westside often. I have a Siberian and got my first Hav, she is 16 weeks old. Congratulations!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: Welcome Eva and your shavanese! :welcome:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Addrian said:


> Eva,
> 
> Where in Washington are you located? I live in Yakima but visit the Westside often. I have a Siberian and got my first Hav, she is 16 weeks old. Congratulations!


We're in S.W. Washington...about 30 minutes South of Olympia. 
Your little one is beautiful...congratulations on her as well 

I got an exciting e-mail from our puppies breeder today,
We had scheduled a visit for Saturday afternoon and she's decided to let us bring him HOME a few days early! So by Saturday evening I'll try to get some puppy homecoming pictures up :whoo:
She's sent me pages of puppy care and feeding information and I feel like we're almost ready (finger's crossed) 
I still have some puppy proofing to do and I'm planning on stocking up on sleep now because I'm sure that there will be lots of sleepless nights at first...all that I can think is....WOW what a great surprise!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Eve,

:welcome::welcome:So glad to see more people joining the forum from Washington State. This is really a great group of people here and lots of infor on havanese dogs, really can help you out alot.

I am looking forward to hearing about your puppy's home coming and lots of pictures. they love pictures here


----------

